# Boxster 987?



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Anybody owned or have any knowledge of the above?
Looking at an 06 987 2.7,have read a few reports of poor reliability and hideous running costs.I understand the service interval is now 2yrs 20k miles.
TIA.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I had an 06 Cayman S and can confirm that the service intervals are indeed 2yrs/20k. 2 years is also when the manufacturers warranty runs out :?


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

I didn't experience any hideous running costs with my 987 Boxster S. The biggest expense was petrol but it wasn't much worse that the TT I had beforehand.

There were numerous faults with the early 987's, so make sure any cars that you look at have had all the necessary updates carried out by a Porsche centre.

James


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I had an '07 Boxster as a loan car just a couple of weeks ago and had it for nearly 4 days. There used to be the issue with the RMS but if the car was still under the massive 2 yr warranty then it wasn't a problem, however, I think it can be quite expensive to sort. Dave (Jac-in-a-box) will tell you.

I was getting high 20's and early 30's insofar as MPG was concerned, but what I enjoyed the most was that it was great and very easy to drive. Good exhaust note at 5,500 RPM also. 

Okay, 4 days is hardly sufficient to get a good idea of it's reliability and it only had 8,000 miles on the clock so perhaps not a fair comparison.

Ask Dave, he'll give you the low down.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Cheers all,any ideas about how much an extended warranty costs after the 'generous' :roll: two years run out?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

paulie1 said:


> Cheers all,any ideas about how much an extended warranty costs after the 'generous' :roll: two years run out?


Between Â£800-Â£1,000

Get yourself over to www.boxa.net for more info.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks kmp that was going to be the next question 8) .


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Warranty costs Â£895.00 for any model of porker...I really wouldn't run one without. 
Sticks in my throat that you have to do it, but it buys a comforting blanket of security should something big go pop :wink:

RMS (rear main seal) leaks are grossly overated. At worst it's a couple of drops of oil on the garage floor - you won't bust your engine with a duff one, nor will you contaminate the cluch. If it does go, the extended warranty will cover repair.

More worrying is the relatively high number of engines that do break big time. Will need a new engine if the auxilliary drive shaft bearing fail, and there do seem to be a few :? If you've got the warranty, it's not a problem. If you haven't you're in the hands of Porsche and just how benevolent they feel in dishing out goodwill...all very hit and miss.

If your car is out of warranty, get it checked out by an OPC or good independant (plenty in your area) and get the warranty negotiated into the buying deal.

Wheelbearings are the other weakness, 25k miles is considered acceptable life by Porsche - at Â£400.00 a corner it's costly (warranty won't pay)...I reckon they're made of liquorice :wink:

2.7? not really loved. 3.2/3.4's have bags more sparkle.

Dealer servicing is hit or miss...some good, most really crap and will happily brutally rip off the unwary. Find a good one and you'll be OK if you want to stay with dealers for servicing.

Don't let this put you off...I love them. Never had a car that made me smile as much as te Boxster, equally I've never felt so pi**ed off with a car as when it throws a tantrum!

Read more in here: http://www.porscheclubgbforum.com/

Pistonheads Porsche section is worth a read too - especially engine problems.

Hartech Porsche - Baz is a very respected and knowledgeable Porker independant. Should find some useful info/buyers guides on his site.
http://www.hartech.org/

Dave


----------



## ttim (May 6, 2002)

I have a 2.7 Boxster (987) and it is fantastic.

Have had no issues and great service, from the Bristol Porsche Centre.

As said the warranty is Â£895. (Bought mine with some of the existing 2 year warranty remaining so they added an extra 1 year on the end)

PM me if want to ask more questions or as Kev said try www.boxa.net

Tim


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Great stuff.Cheers Dave and Tim!
Just been over to boxa.net and found 3 TT forum members over there within about 5 minutes!

Thanks again and i'll keep you posted


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well you have a girl's name, so clearly reasonable that you want a girl's car :roll:

Haircut anyone?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah i know loads of girls called Paul.
Twat.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

paulie1 said:


> Yeah i know loads of girls called Paul.
> Twat.


Oh dear, naughty little Paulie has sworn and it's not even the flame room.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Im sorry have you got anything worthwhile to add to this discussion or are you just bored?
Any other dated stereotypical comments(coming from a Mercedes cabrio driver :lol: :lol.
I take it you've driven a 987 then?
Or are an expert on 2 seater sportcars with good dynamics and residuals?
Any suggestions for me then?
Did'nt think so.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

paulie1 said:


> Any other dated stereotypical comments(coming from a Mercedes cabrio driver :lol: :lol.


The haircut comment was actually directed back at myself. Clearly your humour bypass operation was a resounding success.

boxa.net is the place you want to be - I think my fellow posters have covered the main points here.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

The "fellow posters" actually had something of merit to comment on rather than your well thought out and clearly hilarious post.
Sorry it 'bypassed' me(was there anything in the girls name,girls car bit that i missed too?),but thanks for your invaluable input anyway.
Oh,and if you'd actually read all the posts you will have noticed that i've been on boxa.net already.
Thanks anyway though.

Back on topic.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well that's me told then. Enjoy your 987 when it comes - hopefully that will help you smile. Merry Christmas x


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm also weighing up a new Boxter vs a new V6 TT roadster.

Problem is that I like my comforts/toys too much and the Boxter is so spartan as standard. Specced like for like, the Porsche is around Â£4k more which means I'd be paying a lot for a level of enhanced driving capability that I'll rarely use.

Factor in 2 years warranty for the Boxter versus 3 years for the TT and it gets more difficult.

I'm still sorely tempted though and will have to sort out some back to back test drives shortly.


----------

